# Guitar Covers



## Namba (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZezULkglmYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZezULkglmYM[/video]
(sorry for the shitty quality, my bloggie's tripod is busted right now and I need to replace it. Next vid will be in 1080p HD, I promise)

Post 'em here, fellas! I wanna see what you're made of.

Basically I wanted to make a mega-thread specifically for guitar covers, and... not just that but any other instruments that you wanna use for a song, I want to hear that too. I strongly encourage those who want to get feedback to give themselves, otherwise it's just a bunch of people posting and no one really saying anything about a fellow musician's work, and that would just suck.

So, post your video covers here.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 22, 2014)

Really cool! It sounds really amazing, also deftones is fucking awesome


----------



## Namba (Jul 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;7WHyKsC-lGs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7WHyKsC-lGs[/video]

I know it's been a while. Here's a new one (finally).


----------



## Demensa (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds like you nailed it man! Nicely done.


----------



## Namba (Jul 10, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Sounds like you nailed it man! Nicely done.


I really appreciate that, man! The timing was a real bitch to nail, too. :S


----------



## Demensa (Jul 10, 2014)

Namba said:


> The timing was a real bitch to nail, too. :S



Yeah, it would have been! There's plenty of odd rhythmic changes, and it's generally fast paced, though you look like you practiced everything a lot.

...Now go learn something from Sikth :B


----------



## Namba (Mar 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;hUaBn8jnVgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUaBn8jnVgk[/video]

Been a while, yeah?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm blinded by the amount of awesome in this thread


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lots of good stuff here. Might as well share one of my clips, one I think BioChemiphy might enjoy:

[video=youtube;wq01LLuFGrg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq01LLuFGrg[/video]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> Lots of good stuff here. Might as well share one of my clips, one I think BioChemiphy might enjoy:
> 
> [video=youtube;wq01LLuFGrg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq01LLuFGrg[/video]



Oh my gosh I love you. o.o
This is awesome! x'D


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks man. I had to figure it out by ear since there's no tabs.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> Thanks man. I had to figure it out by ear since there's no tabs.



No problem. c: 

What made you decide to do the Fat Controller's theme?


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

1. Fat Controller was my favorite Thomas character. 
2. I love the song, and it's a nice little homage to Alfred Hitchcock Presents (Funeral March of a Marionette)
3. It was challenging oddly enough, and I wanted to test myself on harmonies.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

SOMEONE ELSE THAT LIKES THOMAS THE TANK ENGINE!


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

I still watch older episodes. The current show's a bit too kiddy but the older show where they used model trains has a place in my heart.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> I still watch older episodes. *The current show's a bit too kiddy* but the older show where they used model trains has a place in my heart.








But I agree, the original is much better. C:


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16184105/

New cover! For the WWE fans out there.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16184105/
> 
> New cover! For the WWE fans out there.



I only like WWE because it's nearly-naked men jumping on eachother. c:


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 4, 2015)

This is so great *-*
[video]https://youtu.be/XuEmEILQwS8[/video]


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> This is so great *-*
> [video]https://youtu.be/XuEmEILQwS8[/video]























Very awesome C:


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Very awesome C:



Your 'links' take me nowhere.. perhaps you should check the url  When it comes to puns, mine are serperior...


----------



## Namba (Apr 24, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I'm blinded by the amount of awesome in this thread


Well, damn, dude. Thanks!


----------



## vvektor31 (Jun 26, 2015)

Namba said:


> [video=youtube;7WHyKsC-lGs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7WHyKsC-lGs[/video]
> 
> I know it's been a while. Here's a new one (finally).



oh good


----------



## Hex_Zero_Rouge (Jun 26, 2015)

Namba said:


> [video=youtube;7WHyKsC-lGs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7WHyKsC-lGs[/video]
> 
> I know it's been a while. Here's a new one (finally).




Aw shhit.....i dig this alot. 
Im a big fan of the Chariot, i need to get into Norma Jean.


----------



## Hex_Zero_Rouge (Jun 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;Wx7CQG0Xz_M]https://youtu.be/Wx7CQG0Xz_M?t=23s[/video]

Just fast forward to 23 seconds to see me play. My biggest issue is mixing the sound correctly. It always ends up too muddy. Any tips on getting the sound mixed right?


----------

